# A different WIP: sampler sized Maori Korowai (feather cloak)- Lurker 2.



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

On Mondays, when it is not a public holiday, or school holidays, I go to the Marae at Papakura, to learn how to weave in the traditional method used by Maori. I believe they are the only culture to have developed a method of weaving without the use of a loom.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

How interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Very interesting. It looks like fun!


----------



## catlady10 (May 27, 2012)

That is very unique, good luck,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Granana48 said:


> How interesting. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you!


----------



## KathySue (Apr 18, 2011)

What a different art form. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Susan Marie said:


> Very interesting. It looks like fun!


Thank you, I am really enjoying the process- plus it is nice to have company!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

catlady10 said:


> That is very unique, good luck,


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KathySue said:


> What a different art form. Thanks for the pictures!


It is quite unique, and the carvings are rather special. Thanks!


----------



## KathySue (Apr 18, 2011)

Be sure to show some completed pictures of the projects. You can't just leave us now, never to see the end!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KathySue said:


> Be sure to show some completed pictures of the projects. You can't just leave us now, never to see the end!


I will but it will take me a while, I still have about six more rows of feathers to weave in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great pictures, Julie.
Really interesting. The peacock feather one will be quite striking when done too.
I hope you will post more photos when people are farther along in the process


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Naneast said:


> Thanks for sharing.


Thank you! Naneast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great pictures, Julie.
> Really interesting. The peacock feather one will be quite striking when done too.
> I hope you will post more photos when people are farther along in the process


Thanks, Bonnie.
If I go to the Matariki display on Saturday, I will be taking my camera again.

Otherwise it will take longer, depending how often I manage to go.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Good for you! I'm glad you are able to learn and help to keep an ancient art alive. Can't wait to see the finished items.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

susandkline said:


> Good for you! I'm glad you are able to learn and help to keep an ancient art alive. Can't wait to see the finished items.


Thank you, Susan. I suspect it will take me a while. It will depend in part when I have my hip operation.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Lurker 2
Thank you for that - I found it most interesting.
I used to live in Manurewa during my early teens and Papakura is only about 5 miles from there and I never knew there was a Maori marae there. I would love to know where in Papakura it is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> Lurker 2
> Thank you for that - I found it most interesting.
> I used to live in Manurewa during my early teens and Papakura is only about 5 miles from there and I never knew there was a Maori marae there. I would love to know where in Papakura it is.


Thank you Anne!
The Marae was opened in the 1990's - it is on Hunua Road not very far from the Griffins Factory, and various other heavy Industrial sites, not too far from Settlement Road.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I used to live in Manurewa during my teenage years and that is only about 5 miles from Papakura and I never knew the marae was there.
I looked in 'Google' and found this - http://www.papakuramarae.co.nz/#!history/c15xu
I notice is is near Hunua Rd and I know where that is.
We often used to go to Hunua Gorge for a picnic - so peaceful up there in the mountains and such a beautiful waterfall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> I used to live in Manurewa during my teenage years and that is only about 5 miles from Papakura and I never knew the marae was there.
> I looked in 'Google' and found this - http://www.papakuramarae.co.nz/#!history/c15xu
> I notice is is near Hunua Rd and I know where that is.
> We often used to go to Hunua Gorge for a picnic - so peaceful up there in the mountains and such a beautiful waterfall.


It is lovely up the gorge- I know some people out that way who have an Alpaca farm, the outlook over the Hunua Hills is so tranquil.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Very interesting Julie. Will be watching to see progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> Very interesting Julie. Will be watching to see progress.


Thank you- it will be a few months - almost certainly!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

We could see the Hunua Range from our lounge window - before all the housing expansion and then the Southern Motorway was put through - it went through the best mushroom paddock in NZ ha! ha! - and then that area expanded even more and then trees grew and the view was minimised. 
My Dad used to work at the East Tamaki Dairy Factory at Takanini but that is all gone now.
How GREEN everything is compared to where we live.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> We could see the Hunua Range from our lounge window - before all the housing expansion and then the Southern Motorway was put through - it went through the best mushroom paddock in NZ ha! ha! - and then that area expanded even more and then trees grew and the view was minimised.
> My Dad used to work at the East Tamaki Dairy Factory at Takanini but that is all gone now.
> How GREEN everything is compared to where we live.


My dad always used to stop off at the Dairy Factory to buy Camembert Cheese. Some of the buildings are still there. They are in process at the moment of widening the motorway from Drury to about Mt Wellington.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is fascinating! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is fascinating! Thank you for sharing.


Thank you, it is always a pleasure to share!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow, that looks amazing!!!!! Looks like So much fun !!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> Wow, that looks amazing!!!!! Looks like So much fun !!!


I am really enjoying the learning process, thanks!


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Interesting and nice to see,thanks.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Would love to see the finished project!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Would love to see the finished project!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Interesting and nice to see,thanks.


Thank you, Julia!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

betty boivin said:


> Would love to see the finished project!


I will be posting it when I have finished, it is taking mist of the morning to complete 1 and a bit rows- and that one day in the week if I am lucky- so it will be a few months, I suspect.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RitaMarie said:


> Oh, WOW....please, do keep us posted as you progress....SOOOO unusual.


I will! :sm24:


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Fascinating! Nice to see that things like this still go on.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the pics, very interesting


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jaml said:


> Fascinating! Nice to see that things like this still go on.


Thanks, there has been quite a resurgence of interest in weaving, in the last few decades.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Noreen said:


> thanks for the pics, very interesting


Thank you!


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

That is really interesting thanks for sharing, and please post a picture of your finished article I am sure we would love to see.


----------



## patsyleedy (Apr 7, 2012)

So excited to see this beautiful craft being passed on to current generation! May it live forever!


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

It looks interesting. Would love to see more pictures.


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

What a great opportunity. Another art which is probably becoming extinct. Glad you are learning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jo everest said:


> That is really interesting thanks for sharing, and please post a picture of your finished article I am sure we would love to see.


Thank you! I will be posting when I am further along!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

patsyleedy said:


> So excited to see this beautiful craft being passed on to current generation! May it live forever!


It is really great to see the number of youngsters that are interested, I hope it will survive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

janetj54 said:


> It looks interesting. Would love to see more pictures.


Thank you, I will be posting more, when I have progressed far enough to warrant doing so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Weasynana said:


> What a great opportunity. Another art which is probably becoming extinct. Glad you are learning.


There is a lot of interest in weaving, here, and a lot of young people are learning, so hopefully not becoming extinct!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

That is fantastic! Such patience! I've seen some of your other projects and all done to a super "T". Can't wait to see it finished and hope you post it too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> That is fantastic! Such patience! I've seen some of your other projects and all done to a super "T". Can't wait to see it finished and hope you post it too!


Thank you, and I will!


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

How beautiful! Please do keep those pictures coming!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

peggywolff408 said:


> How beautiful! Please do keep those pictures coming!


Thanks, that is my intention!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you for bringing us this taste of your culture and beautiful craft. I look forward to seeing the finished results. I can imagine trying to control those feathers and weave with them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

henhouse2011 said:


> Thank you for bringing us this taste of your culture and beautiful craft. I look forward to seeing the finished results. I can imagine trying to control those feathers and weave with them.


Soaping them, (literally with a paste of laundry soap) into groups of three does help!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Fascinating! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Fascinating! Thanks for sharing.


Glad you liked this!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

That is really amazing. Is it open to everyone? I sure would love to see it being done and have a go too!
Is it open for tourists to be a part of?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RobynMay said:


> That is really amazing. Is it open to everyone? I sure would love to see it being done and have a go too!
> Is it open for tourists to be a part of?


I believe tourists can be part of the learning process in Rotorua, at the Institute at Whakarewarewa, I have not been there for many years myself, but understand that this is something they do, there.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Thank you, Next time I go to the North Island I will investigate it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RobynMay said:


> Thank you, Next time I go to the North Island I will investigate it.


 :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> On Mondays, when it is not a public holiday, or school holidays, I go to the Marae at Papakura, to learn how to weave in the traditional method used by Maori. I believe they are the only culture to have developed a method of weaving without the use of a loom.


Most impressive and very interesting. Lovely photos! I don't imagine many people, world wide, have ever done this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Most impressive and very interesting. Lovely photos! I don't imagine many people, world wide, have ever done this.


Thank you, Lin! I guess world wide our numbers do have to be small.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

That looks very intriguing . Would be a new challenge .Very lovely .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Helma said:


> That looks very intriguing . Would be a new challenge .Very lovely .


Thank you Helma, I am curious about your avatar- are you into Archaeology?


----------

